# Now Watching...



## Elena (Jan 29, 2013)

_Would you like to share what you are watching on TV right now? Maybe you're sitting inside a Movie Theater with your handy cell phone_ _and would love to share a scene__You just may discover an interesting program or movie on this thread.

I am now watching 'Pioneers of Television' on Pbs, it's a fun watch and you learn interesting facts about the actors and the shows you were not aware of, I believe next week's episode will be about 'Miniseries' I copied and pasted tonight's episode down below

_*Superheroes*Remembering the superhero TV shows of bygone eras, including "Superman" (1950s); "Batman" (1960s); "Wonder Woman" and "The Incredible Hulk" (1970s); and "The Greatest American Hero" (1980). Included: remarks from Adam West, Burt Ward and Julie Newmar.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 30, 2013)

My wife and I are watching "Parks and Recreation" here and there and I watch "24" at work on my iphone during lunch. Both via Netflix. "Parks and Recreation" starts Amy Poehler from SNL and is done in the style of "The Office". "24" is almost too exciting to watch! I can feel my blood pressure rise during the show.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2013)

TV usually only serves as "background" for me while I work. I always have MeTV tuned-in (THERE'S an old term!) and once in a while a classic bit will grab my attention, but for the most part it's a soothing kind of white noise. Certain shows will demand my attention when they come on, especially when the channel puts a new-old series on; for example, they just started running the old _Odd Couple_ series, so every weeknight at 10pm I waste half-an-hour on mindless drivel, but sometimes we need that.

Other than that, the only thing I watch these days is online videos (because I'm getting into video blogging and creating short films) and Miss Petunia Prettybottom, who lives next door and like to leave the curtains open while she does her yoga.


----------



## Elena (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, Netflix and MeTv is where it's at, I love the old movies and TV shows, nothing like them in my opinion.

 lol *R. Zimm *better be careful while watching '24' 

*SifuPhil  *TV is usually background noise for me too but sometimes I will watch programs that interest me.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 30, 2013)

The Following, Justified, Greys, Scandal, House of Lies, etc. Mostly recorded and watched at later times. NFL is fixing to be gone guess I check Netflix !


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2013)

Last night I dozed off early then woke up and turned on tv and watched two episodes of the mini series North and South


----------

